# Any information will help!



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

My mother works with a lady who just bought a pregnant pygmy nanny (doe?). The lady told us the goat was "wild". She's going to bottle feed the kid, and give us the mother. We've never owned a goat before. We raise chickens, and I have a few questions. Any and all information will help. So here goes:


What type of fencing should we use?
How high should the fencing be?
Collar vs. halter
Does anybody have any training tips?
How can I introduce my dogs to the goats? I'm not really worried about the dogs hurting her. They "herd" our chickens if they get loose.
Do you have any other tips?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

First goats are herd animals and need a companion so start looking for a companion for her.

They need a strong fencing - I recomend woven wire fencing. 
Goats dont get halters unless in a driving or pulling/pack job
if she is wild you are going to need to have lots of patience with her

dogs who herd chickens will herd goats -- watch for them nipping at their heals and causing damage


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with Stacey. I also think it is best to pull the kid as it will learn from its mother and if she is wild the kid will most likely be wild also. Bottle feeding is so fun! :leap: Do you have a separate pen for the goats so the dogs can't bother them?


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks everybody!

The lady told us she should kid in about a month. We've been looking into fencing. I think this is what was decided on: http://www.lowes.com/pd_89896-307-70314 ... facetInfo=

The dogs won't be able to get into the pen. We never let our dogs anywhere near our critters unsupervised, just to be on the safe side.

Any tips on helping to calm her down?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*What type of fencing should we use?* Woven wire like Stacey said, with T or U posts. Secure it to the posts well at goat rubbing height.
*How high should the fencing be?* At least three feet for a pygmy, maybe even four feet. :shrug: Ours is 4' (we have Nigerian dwarves, about the same size as pymgy).
*Collar vs. halter* Preferably neither most of the time; put a collar on only if you need to lead her. Otherwise she may strangle herself if it gets caught. Goats, unlike dogs, will panic and struggle violently if they get caught. You can buy plastic chains that break loose, but I have never tried them.
*Does anybody have any training tips?* Just common sense - be nice and gentle, and she will warm up to you fast. Treats like Cheerios and raisins can help! Later, if she ever acts naughty, slap her nose. Goats can be stubborn, so fence her away from no-no areas.
*How can I introduce my dogs to the goats? I'm not really worried about the dogs hurting her. They "herd" our chickens if they get loose.* I would be worried! What breed are your dogs? Definitely do not leave them together unsupervised until you are sure they will be okay together. Even herding-type dogs can injure goats.
*Do you have any other tips?* Not sure how much you know, but she needs a buddy, as other people have said. Goats are susceptible to worms, so if she looks unhealthy, she may need worming.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

exactly what everyone else is saying :thumb:


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks so much! You all have been a big help! Our fence is 2 x 4 inch squares at 60" tall. I have a beagle outside, and the neighbor's lap stays over with us much of the day.

My beagle I'm not worried at all about. He protects the chickens at night, won't let anything get near them, and he was at a goat/sheep/cattle farm before we got him. The lab is extremely young still, but he does good with the chickens. We never leave them alone with animals unsupervised though.


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Maybe y'all can clarify something for me. I've been doing some research (this gets me into trouble a alot. ). The lady my mother works with said the doe was going to kid soon. I thought goats bred in the fall, and kidded during the spring. Or can they kid anytime?


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I don't mean to sound negative but my experience with wild goats is they sometimes stay wild not matter what you do or how long you spend with them. I bought several goats from a breeder that was dispersing his herd last year. I had no idea these goats were completely wild before I purchased them. I got them in Feb. of 2010 and I still have 3 that want nothing to do with me and are terrified of me still. Everyone who knows me knows I spend hours per day with my goat, they are loved and spoiled. I have been told that my babies are friendlier than bottle babies. I have rehomed several of the wild goats in the hopes that a smaller herd would help to tame them. 

I wish you luck taming the wild goat. Lots of patience and treats are going to be needed.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would try and find a companion for her with being due now you may want to let her kid so new introduction roughness doesn't cause any kidding issues.

Fencing looks good but if you have a feed store or TSC it will most likely be much cheaper than Lowes.


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm honestly not worried about taming her. I've "tamed" many creatures that other people swore were lost causes.

Lowes was the only place that had a picture of what I was looking for. My mother's friend is giving us the mother after she kids. She's planning on keeping the kid and bottle raising it. We'll keep the mother and milk her. I was just confused about the timeline of the pregnancy.

Angela, mom's friend says she's due in a few months. I thought goats kidded in the spring.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Some breeds of goats can breed year-round, like Nigerian Dwarf goats.. I'm not sure about pygmys but I think they do too. Goats are usually pretty curious.. so if you sit in their pen with them.. and just happen to have raisins, or maybe black oil sunflower seeds... they will usually .. eventually wander over . It can take quite a while to tame them, so patience is key. Good luck, and like everyone said.. better look for another goat for company! 
And Welcome to the forum from Washington State!


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks milk and honey! You'd be surprised the amount of treats I carry on me. I always have dog treats, sunflower seeds, raisins, and bits of cheese. I'm a critter trainer. I mainly train dogs, but I've trained chickens, cats, gerbils and hamsters. I guess I now get to add goats to that list.


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

As a matter of fact, I'm planning on clicker training her once she settles down, and clicker training any kid we get out of her.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes some goats can breed year round even some that generally are seasonal breeders. The gestation is 150 days apx from when they are bred.


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

So it is possible. Thanks.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

oh yes! what breed is she?


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

She's a pygmy.


----------

